# How to increase my rating?!?



## Skylynn90 (Sep 7, 2015)

I have been driving only about 2 weeks now, I've completed around 100 trips and my rating dropped initially to a 4.32, now it is 4.47. I am already at risk for deactivation! My car is clean, I use air freshener a and keep Lysol to ensure that it smells good. I am kind and friendly and I follow traffic laws and make sure I choose the quickest route. Nobody has complained about anything and yet my rating sucks! What can I do to improve it?!? Also I have all phone chargers, an aux cord, and a car seat just in case.


----------



## Shakenama (Jul 27, 2015)

Interact with the riders, communicate with them...treat them like they're a good friend. 
Let them know when you're starting the trip. 
If you have to take a detour due to traffic....advise them of the traffic and ask them if they're okay with taking a detour. 
Don't surprise the pax by taking a route they're not familiar with.
Don't use negative comments "I can't....".."I'm unable to..."
Use statements like "The best I can do is...." "Well...what we can do is...."
Create a positive atmosphere.

Just went thru reactivation training with R3Z.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Drive the area that you know best. And expand when you have a ratings cushion. Car clean, driver clean, zero cologne or fragrance even when you have built up one.


----------



## Skylynn90 (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm finally up to a 4.58 again...takes forever to rebuild!


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

After a 3 week streak, i finally managed to get my rating back up from 4.68 to 4.69. It's not a lot but I was extremely THRILLED to see it happen. I'm doing a little experiment to see which
factors could either help or hurt my rating. My 1-day rating went up an all time high from 4.4x to 4.91

Based on what I did that day, where my rating finally went up after going down for 3 weeks straight, here's what I did differently:

I didn't smile much. I only said "take care" when they left. I didn't excessively wave at them when they were entering/leaving. 
I changed my voice from innocent to more firm and domineering. I didn't want people to know I'm a pushover.
I only replied when they initiated a conversation. I didn't go off on tangents to try and continue the conversation.

That's all I can think of. I really hope you can get your ratings back up. I would def give you a 5/5 for having the basics covered but you have to go beyond that and try to think what the average pax will want.


----------



## Skylynn90 (Sep 7, 2015)

So I've just been asking them when they leave if they can take a few seconds of their time to rate me in the app, I don't ask for 5 stars or anything but this has massively improved my ratings. I'm back to 4.59 from 4.32 and I have 145 trips total


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Shakenama said:


> Interact with the riders, communicate with them...treat them like they're a good friend.
> Let them know when you're starting the trip.
> If you have to take a detour due to traffic....advise them of the traffic and ask them if they're okay with taking a detour.
> Don't surprise the pax by taking a route they're not familiar with.
> ...


alright now are you going to teach us how to get good ratings


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Shakenama said:


> Interact with the riders, communicate with them...treat them like they're a good friend.
> Let them know when you're starting the trip.
> If you have to take a detour due to traffic....advise them of the traffic and ask them if they're okay with taking a detour.
> Don't surprise the pax by taking a route they're not familiar with.
> ...


**** the passanger I don't know why yall care so much about yall rating at these low rates.They not going to deactivate yall with the independent contractor vs employee lawsuit going on.Yall give uber way more power over yall then you should.I know some are going to get mad at me for saying this and if I offended anyone I'm sorry but the minute you stop caring about you rating it will go up


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

The only reason uber has ratings is to control yall


----------

